# Cigar **** - Not For The Faint Of Heart



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, Da Klugs' "On Vacation Contest" prize arrived yesterday and it lit up the entire neighborhood!

Let me introduce you to my new friends.

Back Row:
Camacho Liberty
SLR Torpedo
Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown Toro
Quorum Toro
CAO Brazilia Gol
Camacho Havana Toro
American Stogies Maduro Toro
Montecristo Platinum Belicoso
3x3 Churchill Tubo
RyJ 1845 Churchill
Hoyo de Monterrey Governor Maduro
Padron Panatela
Camacho Cutter

Front Row:
Onyx Reserve Mini-Belicoso
Flor de Olivia Petite Torpedo
Trilogy Native Cameroon Robusto
Punch Grand Cru Robusto
Ashton Magnum
Alec Bradley Special Blend
Sancho Panza Valiente
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente
Macanudo Duke Of York
Baccarat Rothschild

Absent from picture:
Cojimar Vanilla
Heaven Rum










The crown in this gem of a prize were two Taboadas. I could not photograph them
without proper company. While Dave is one of the most generous BOTLs in da jungle,
he did not send the book. I just thought it would add to the "cigar ****" feel of this thread!










This prize package is overwhelming. Lots of terrific smokes.
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dang now I see why Anita spends so much time on here trying to win these contests. 


Don Pardo tell Sid what he's won. 

Well Bob! Lady Butt's won enough cigars tokeep his old arse busy for quite some time. 

Great contest Dave and Peter a big congrats brother..


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very, very, very, very nice. Guess it pays off to be the contest guru


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I couldn't resist opening up a thread with the word "****" in it. Now I wish I hadn't! 

Lucky you! (I can't seem to ever win a darn thing....) Congrats, and don't smoke 'em all in one place!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Lucky you! (I can't seem to ever win a darn thing....)


:r That's just karma from your last "contest"


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Dang, what a prize package! Congrats Peter, some mighty fine smokes there. Great job of Dave just being Dave. WTG Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome prize Dave...you Da Man!!!

Peter, just trying to decide what to smoke first must be dizzying!! :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

damn. i mean.... daa-yum!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice prize indeed!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im gonna have to start taking these Dave Contest a little more serious. LOL.Awww those Taboada's like Cambells soup mmm mmm *GOOD!* Congats you lucky Bastage.:r


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Peter! Great prize!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Peter! Nice prize package.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats Peter! Nice prize Dave.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats Peter. That is one big prize.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

PHEW!!!

I've been kinda' woozy since I intalled that MS Scent-O-Vision software to my program files.

And Dave, you've only added to the problem!!!

Great contest, and a wonderful prize!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Take a bow Dave! You outdid yourself on that one. Congrats pnoon.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Phenomenal prize package Dave! Congrats Peter!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Dang now I see why Anita spends so much time on here trying to win these contests.
> 
> Don Pardo tell Sid what he's won.
> 
> ...


:r

Nice job guys.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice stogies pete should keep you from smokeing all my .....err your bolis


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, hell of a prize.

Enjoy.

Stacey


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad they got there safe Peter. Congrats on winning. (You must get tired of hearing that). Someone needs to design an anti Pnoon contest... maybe tallest member or youngest?


----------



## Zipcreature (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh! My dad will see what I was doing on the computer and kill me!! 
- Zipcreature


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> . . . tallest member?


I could win that one, too.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I could win that one, too.


Possibly. But only laying down.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> I couldn't resist opening up a thread with the word "****" in it. Now I wish I hadn't!
> 
> Lucky you! (I can't seem to ever win a darn thing....) *Congrats, and don't smoke 'em all in one place!*


Way to go, definitely was worth the searching.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

The rich get richer. 

Very nice prize, Dave. Congrats, Peter.


----------

